# L2501 HST with LA525 loader



## Signy (Sep 26, 2021)

Have a L2501 HST with the LA525 loader. I understand it only rated for 1100lbs. My problem is in the morning I can lift a 800/900 item and move it around or put it in the truck but after running the tractor for a few hours I can not lift that same item more than a couple inches off the ground. I am being told this is normal??? that once the hydralic fluid warms up it loses lift capabilities .... seriously?? What good is a tractor that will not lift when it gets warm?? Please tell me I am being fed a line of bull.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Signy, welcome to the forum.

You may have a minor suction leak to your hydraulic pump, allowing air entry into the system. Next time you have this problem, have a look at your hydraulic fluid (on dipstick) to see if you can see tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid. Your fluid will look "milky". Attached is a parts diagram of your hydraulic suction system. Click on "hydraulic system" and then click on "hydraulic oil line (inlet)"









Kubota L2501D (4WD TRACTOR W/FOLDABLE ROPS) Parts


Kubota L2501D (4WD TRACTOR W/FOLDABLE ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Signy (Sep 26, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Signy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You may have a minor suction leak to your hydraulic pump, allowing air entry into the system. Next time you have this problem, have a look at your hydraulic fluid (on dipstick) to see if you can see tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid. Your fluid will look "milky". Attached is a parts diagram of your hydraulic suction system. Click on "hydraulic system" and then click on "hydraulic oil line (inlet)"
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You are welcome. 
The suction tubes are simple "push in" connections with o-ring seals. I've had a problem with a leaking o-ring seal in the past. Look for minor oil "wetness" on one of your suction connections. Replace the o-ring. Make sure the Kubota parts department gives you the correct o-ring. I got the wrong o-ring from them one time. Could also be a leaking seal on your hydraulic filter?


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

All really good suggestions. My fear is that you really don't have a problem - and that's the way it is. I traded in my L2501 because of the weak FEL lift capability. Let us know what you find.


----------

